# è stato un piacere



## Don1

Salve a tutti,

dunque ho un piccolo dubbio linguistico. Non so quale delle due forme sia la più appropriata per esprimere in francese la frase italiana "è stato un immenso piacere averti conosciuto". La traduzione che ho letto è "moi, *je suis très heureux* de t'*avoir connu*". A me non suona bene e neppure "c'était un vrai plaisir de t'avoir connu". 
Io opterei per la seconda ma usando il presente al fine di dare continuità all'azione : "c'est un vrai plaisir de t'avoir connu" .

Che dite ? 

Aggiungo che il contesto e la lingua appartengono alla comunicazione giovanile.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Don,
Io direi piuttosto "Cela m'a fait (très) plaisir de te connaître" ma se parliamo di linguaggio giovanile non so esattamente come direbbero, meglio aspettare uno meno avanzato .


----------



## Don1

Si forse questo mi suona ancora meglio!


----------



## spiare cellulare

très heureux de faire votre connaissance


----------



## matoupaschat

Bonjour Spiare Cellulare et bienvenue sur WRF ,
Alors, ici ce serait plutôt "Très heureux d'_avoir fait_ votre connaissance", non ?


----------



## spiare cellulare

La mia frase è intesa al presente, la tua al passato ma sono entrambe giuste


----------



## matoupaschat

Già, ma la frase di Don è in realtà nel passato "_È stato_ un piacere" e si dice quando ci si lascia, a incontro finito...


----------



## spiare cellulare

Scusa hai letto qui:
>> Io  opterei per la seconda ma usando il presente al fine di dare continuità  all'azione : "c'est un vrai plaisir de t'avoir connu" .


----------



## cubo magico

Infatti dice _c'est un vrai plaisir de _*t'avoir connu *(azione già svolta e quindi al passato)e non *connaître *(azione al presente), con presente intende il "c'est" iniziale, ma comunque descrive un'azione che si è già svolta. Tra l'altro è lo stesso anche in italiano, ci incontriamo per la prima volta, parliamo una mezzoretta e poi ti saluto dicendoti _è un piacere averti conosciuto_.


----------



## spiare cellulare

Io preferisco usare nel linguaggo comune "*très heureux de faire votre connaissance" *ed è sufficientemente celebrativo senza dover usare il passato che suona sempre come "vecchio".


----------



## matoupaschat

Intanto, "très heureux de faire votre connaissance" si dice soltanto quando ci si incontra per la prima volta, non quando ci si lascia... Argomento chiuso, per quanto mi riguarda!


----------



## DearPrudence

Sono d'accordo con matoupaschat e cubo magico.

*Quando vedi una persona per la primera volta, qualcosa come:*
Je suis très heureux de faire votre connaissance / de vous rencontrer 

*Quando ci si lascia, qualcosa come (ci vuole una forma di passato):*
_J'*ai été* ravi de vous rencontrer / de faire votre connaissance
(Je suis) ravi / très heureux de vous *avoir rencontré* / d'*avoir fait* votre connaissance_ 

Très heureux de faire votre connaissance 
(= Je suis très heureux de faire votre connaissance)   (no passato)
 Non è possibile, nemmeno nel linguaggo comune


----------

